

Ask HN:  Review my Startup, Online Classified - bpick

A few months ago I got fed up with the general state of online classified sites.  They suck.  They really suck.<p>I started YourGrounds.com as a way to remedy this travesty.  Yourgrounds takes the ambiguity out of searching, and you no longer have to spend hours searching through postings.<p>Here's what we did - you can create a wishlist that searches even when you aren't on the site - if the site matches what you're looking for to something someones posts, it will notify you.<p>Simply put, I want you guys to tell me what you think.<p>Use the code: hackernews during your registration, there are 100 slots open right now.<p>There's still work to be done, and I want to know how I can make this the best possible site for everybody.<p>Enjoy!<p>If you have personal thoughts, questions or comments, you can direct them to brendan@yourgrounds.com
======
wgj
People have diverse complaints about Craigslist, although it's free and in
general, it works.

My complaint with CL is it's not open enough. I truly wish Craig would drink
the Jack Dorsey kool-aid, and have an open API for CL allowing independent
developers to innovate around it.

Having said all that... your site is even more closed than CL. I understand
private betas, but it's a classifieds site, and you're competing with CL, and
the message is: even if I logged in and created an ad, no one would see it.

 _you no longer have to spend hours searching through postings._

That is admirable, and I hope it succeeds. But the problem right now with
online classifieds is centered around whether distributed innovation is
possible. I'd love to place an ad in a way that doesn't result in one company
controlling it exclusively.

~~~
bpick
Thanks for your reply, and I can definitely see what you mean.

To clarify, our site can be searched by anyone, but to create a post or
message someone through the site you must be signed up. I see what I'm doing
as bringing the classified space into the 21st century by streamlining the
process!

Still, what you have said demands consideration. Interesting.

~~~
wgj
Thanks. I didn't realize it could be searched by anyone, although on a second
look, it clearly can. I think I was distracted by the sign up form.

I still think an open API is the key.

------
RobinWinslow
This looks like something that could potentially reinvigorate the classified
space.

I, for one, am all for it.

~~~
bpick
Thank you, but was there anything specific you would suggest so that we could
improve it?

